# Presenting ucbsupafly's Silver Gray / Cinnamon M3 Coupe!



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

Hey Jon thanks!  It will be a nice return indeed if it all goes my way.

What your status lately? Still heading up the forums or did you pass the buck on over to someone else?? I'm out of the loop. =/


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

webguy330i said:


> Hey Jon thanks!  It will be a nice return indeed if it all goes my way.
> 
> What your status lately? Still heading up the forums or did you pass the buck on over to someone else?? I'm out of the loop. =/


Me, well, I'm keeping busy with school -- just completing my 4th quarter in
a couple of weeks. Only 2 more to go after that! 
:supdude:

Still spending a lot of time here too...


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

Jon Shafer said:


> Me, well, I'm keeping busy with school -- just completing my 4th quarter in
> a couple of weeks. Only 2 more to go after that!
> :supdude:
> 
> Still spending a lot of time here too...


 Nice nice... now I vaguely recall that you left the BMW sales world (am I smoking crack?) to pursue some other career path correct?

Good luck on your next 2 qtrs!


----------

